# Powder Mountain Help



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the snow cat pretty much takes you right to James Peak and maybe a short hike. 

You'd probably be better served just going to Powder Country which is on the opposite side of the canyon and faces North. Therefore better lighter snow. It'll save you some money too. By all means do the cat, but I would base you days riding that on conditions.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Does it for sure take you to James Peak? Just wondering b/c thier website says it only takes you to Lightening Ridge and then a hike from there on out.

Thanks for the tip on Powder Country, we werent exactly sure how that operated.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CapT would be a better person to answer your question on that. She's a pow mow local. I am thinking it's a very short hike to the top of James Peak. Like not even 10 minutes. I didn't take the cat while I was there, because the North facing stuff was much better across the canyon. Hikes are a good thing though, they generally allow you to get better conditions.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I moved out to that area a year ago. I did the season at pow mow last year and got a season pass for this year too. Having said that, the hike to james peak isnt bad at all even the cat doesnt take you to the top of james peak but you can get there from the top of lightning ridge. Like killclimbz said the difference isnt too big. If you really dont mind hiking I would just hike to james peak from the parking area. I know lots of people who do it that way to save money. Anyhow pow mow has lots of good pow stashes all over the place and out in the james peak area or powder country areas (all of those are accessible through lifts) you can almost always find fresh lines.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I know at least three of us that would be in for hiking, so im going to pass that word about hiking from the parking lot on to some of the crew. Always good to know in case someone runs short on money or something.

I like how you guys mention Powder Country b/c before posting this, I had no idea that was there. I dont recall reading about it from their website, so I probably overlooked it. 

How about the night life? We are all in our mid to late 20's and even though some of us are straight-edge, we still like to hang out and have a good time with the best of them. 

Good restaurants on the mountain or nearby? I travel quite a bit for work and I usually do my homework and try to eat at places the locals love. That being said, we put aside one day to go out and explore Salt Lake City.

Thanks again for the tremendous help everyone. :thumbsup:

PS: If you all have any pictures you wouldnt mind posting up from Pow Mow, please do!


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

No nightlife at Powder except for Sundown Lodge, which closes at 8:30p.

Eden, about 5 miles down canyon actually better place to stay, but still not much nightlife, few restaurants.

Ogden, about 15 miles, lot's good restaurants and nightlife.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

RickyBobby said:


> No nightlife at Powder except for Sundown Lodge, which closes at 8:30p.
> 
> Eden, about 5 miles down canyon actually better place to stay, but still not much nightlife, few restaurants.
> 
> Ogden, about 15 miles, lot's good restaurants and nightlife.



yea. nothing at all goin on up there. but that's what makes the place great. middle of nowhere and there is hardly anybody there. that's why you can find tons of fresh powder a full week after a storm there. gotta love it. 

there are lots of houses that are vacation rentals in the Eden area. It's absolutely beautiful there and I'm sure if you have a group of buds the rental rates are very reasonable and you can party your ass off with your friends in those houses. they're really nice with hot tubs and fireplaces usually. maybe you'll even meet some neighbors


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Pow Mow is definitely a down-home spot. Its a great place to connect with nature, friends, and the snow. That being said, the best parties at Pow Mow are in the Parking Lots of the resort. There isn't much else going on. Depending on when you'll be there (I know you said Jan, but you didn't specify when) you may want to consider hitting Park City for the Sundance Film Festival. It is the 20th-30th. While it is quite a snobby LA scene, its a good time to experience! I'd suggest giving it a look while you're there. It is about an hour drive to PC from Pow Mow, but definately worth it for something different. You should be able to catch a good band or two during that week.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

We will be there from the 21st through the 28th. Thanks again for all the tips. Our number one priority is FRESH powder runs and many of them. The night scene is just something to break up the week so we will probably head down to that film festival for a day or so.

Is there a grocery store near Pow Mow? Or should we stop somewhere on the way up? Just trying to get a picture of what to expect.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Shop on your way in Ogden.


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

Valley market in Eden. Liquor/wine store near market.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool, ill keep that in mind. Thanks, guys.


----------

